# Pairing axs to specialized tcu



## Daxdagr8t (Jul 9, 2014)

So my dumbass cant figure out how to pair my axs rd to the specialized tcu. Any help is appreciated tym

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

AXS pairing

1. Turn on bike
2. Enter setup menu of MasterMind display (keep +/- buttons on remote pressed)
3. Navigate to: Sensors / Pair ANT / Shifting
4. Confirm "Shifting" with F1 remote button
5. Press AXS rear derailleur button once to pair RD to MasterMind TCU
6. Make sure pairing to AXS is confirmed on MasterMind display
7. Open Mission Control and connect to bike
8. Go to TUNE and CUSTOMIZE DISPLAY
9. Create AXS display field to see AXS data on MasterMind display


----------



## Daxdagr8t (Jul 9, 2014)

Thank you very much. All is well now 









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Wait, can you shift the AXS with the specialized thumb switch + - buttons? That would be sick to be able to remove the shifter completely.


----------



## Laupe (Jan 9, 2022)

RBoardman said:


> Wait, can you shift the AXS with the specialized thumb switch + - buttons? That would be sick to be able to remove the shifter completely.


I don't know but i guess it's just for seeing which gear you are in and see shifting stats


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

^Correct that would be the reason. If you are looking to gain efficiency/time this info may be quite valuable especially when looking at GPS data to see where you should change your gearing.


----------



## PATO CHAVEZ (4 mo ago)

REZEN said:


> AXS pairing
> 
> 1. Turn on bike
> 2. Enter setup menu of MasterMind display (keep +/- buttons on remote pressed)
> ...











Hello. I have already been able to find the solution to the pairing of the AXS with the MASTERMIND TCU. It was immediate. Take the TCU out of the frame and bring it closer to the SRAM AXS RD. Follow the pairing process and that's it... Greetings


----------



## BikingBad (3 mo ago)

REZEN said:


> AXS pairing
> 
> 1. Turn on bike
> 2. Enter setup menu of MasterMind display (keep +/- buttons on remote pressed)
> ...


Thx! What do you select to pair AXS dropper post?


----------



## PATO CHAVEZ (4 mo ago)

That option is not available. I don't think it is necessary because it would only show the battery level


----------

